# '95 Reparto Corse TSX



## minstrie

OK, here's the finished product (I hope, first time uploading a pic) of the rebuild of my original (as an adult) road bike. Considered a lot more celeste (bar tape, tires, handlebar streamers,etc.), also thought about keeping in silver, but wanted a carbon fork and thought the black was better with that. Tear it apart, Bianchi fashion police!


----------



## Bianchi67

Look great!

I had a 96 TSX dressed in full Athena 8 speed that I sold to a coworker two years ago. Everytime I see him I ask to buy it back.:mad2:


----------



## rcnute

I tried to find something wrong with it. But can't! Even the stem is cool.


----------



## Bianchi67

except the left ergo lever quick release is open


----------



## djg714

chrome fork.............


----------



## Robbie59

Nothing to tear apart. I confess to really liking the look of celeste bar tape but the black ain't creatin' no fashion fax paus nither. Great bike!


----------



## minstrie

*Ya.*



Bianchi67 said:


> except the left ergo lever quick release is open


Shucks, you're sharp. Glad I didn't post this on "post your Italian" first! The seat was too low and tilted down a little too much, and the stem was deviated to the left about 3 degrees, too. Rear derailleur cable housing's a little too long. Tires are gray, not black. Took it out for a test/tuning ride this afternoon, all's right now, except for some defective Cinelli cork on the left side of the bar. Plus I forgot to put on my bottle cages (yes, Celeste). This was my first time riding Campy for about 6 years, and I remember why I liked it. No worries, I like Ultegra/Dura-Ace, too; I like riding bikes, period. This one's nice: if you're ever in my area (East GA), I'll let you (any Bianchi steel aficionado) ride it.


----------



## minstrie

djg714 said:


> chrome fork.............


Debatable issue, but I just like carbon forks. I kept the original chrome fork that came with it, and I suppose in another few years, when I'm a little older and more retrogrouchy, I'll put it back on; guess that'll mean rebuilding the Chorus 8sp that I bought it with, too....


----------



## djg714

minstrie said:


> Debatable issue, but I just like carbon forks. I kept the original chrome fork that came with it, and I suppose in another few years, when I'm a little older and more retrogrouchy, I'll put it back on; guess that'll mean rebuilding the Chorus 8sp that I bought it with, too....



Good thinking, keep that steel fork around. They are getting harder to find...........:thumbsup:


----------



## rcnute

How can you tell which Bianchis were top of the line in the 90s? Is there a model name (like TSX)? Or is anything with "Reparto Corse" on it the best? Thanks.


----------



## minstrie

rcnute said:


> How can you tell which Bianchis were top of the line in the 90s? Is there a model name (like TSX)? Or is anything with "Reparto Corse" on it the best? Thanks.


Mine has a Columbus decal (which I unforturnated defaced before I knew how to clamp a bike on a workstand) on the seat tube that says TSX. There is also a Bianchi decal saying, "Costruita nel Reparto Corse" on the left chain stay. The bottom bracket shell is stamped (into the metal) with a unique serial number. My understanding is that back then all the frames were registered. I suppose somewhere there's a registration record somewhere, though with all the changes in Bianchi over the last few years don't know if it would be accessible to you or me. (Some rainy day I'm going to try to see if Bianchi does still have the records.) When I bought the frame in '95, they were using three types of tubesets in their top end steel. Cheapest was TSX, middle was ELOS, top end I think was Nivachrome or Brain. That's about all I know; I haven't compared enough old frames to know if there are other distinctive markings, though mine also has a "Bianchi" metal imprint on the upper left side of the bottom bracket shell, and a "B" imprint on the head tube/down tube lug. I'll post pics if you want.
Oh yeah...the rear brake cable is internally routed in the top tube, the rear derailleur cable is internally routed through the right chain stay.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

A small pic of mine.
excuse the dirt.
Bianchi's should have a Columbus sticker near the seat cluster, on the seat tube.
.


----------



## The Walrus

Hey, and it even looks like it's my size! 

As a quasi-retrogrouch, I would never have considered anything but 8sp for this fine ride, and I would have kept the steel fork on, but then, it ain't my bike. I'd say ya did good. 

(I _would_ like to see the streamers, though....)


----------



## minstrie

MR_GRUMPY said:


> A small pic of mine.
> excuse the dirt.
> Bianchi's should have a Columbus sticker near the seat cluster, on the seat tube.
> .


That's how mine was before the reclamation mode kicked in. I'm embarrassed to say there was a layer of silt in the bottom bracket shell when I finally got the BB out. Pic reminds me of when I first bought this bike. Came from a MTB background (at least '90-'95, previously roadie and cyclocross before there was such a thing '71-'81, long journey on the dark side of running '81-'89), was so proud of my shiny new Italian celeste TSX handbuilt steel. Showed up for a group ride including old pharts and college team riders, one of the college kids said, "Hey, you need to get some dirt on that bike."


----------



## minstrie

The Walrus said:


> Hey, and it even looks like it's my size!
> 
> As a quasi-retrogrouch, I would never have considered anything but 8sp for this fine ride, and I would have kept the steel fork on, but then, it ain't my bike. I'd say ya did good.
> 
> (I _would_ like to see the streamers, though....)


As a quasi-quasi..., it was a struggle going with carbon/black vs. steel/silver. But what's life without future bike projects? Wal, was hoping you'd catch this thread if you weren't too busy sitting in an English garden, or on a cornflake....


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I've got a carbon fork on mine also. I've still have the original chromed fork, but it's only a uni-crown fork. If I had a semi-sloping brazed fork, I might have kept it on.
If I remember correctly, in the mid 90's you could get the RC frame built with either TSX or ELOS. I think the racing weight limit for the ELOS was 160 pounds and the TSX was 180. Needless to say, I went with the TSX. It worked fine until I hit 190. Then it became a little "wiggly" at high speeds. I still ride it occasionally, on club rides, when I'm not pushing it to the limit. It still has the original 8 speed Chorus on it.


----------



## minstrie

rcnute said:


> How can you tell which Bianchis were top of the line in the 90s? Is there a model name (like TSX)? Or is anything with "Reparto Corse" on it the best? Thanks.


Trying to upload some additiional pics, even though you didn't ask....


----------



## rcnute

Thanks! I just hadn't gotten around to asking yet.


----------



## rufus

very pretty. if that still had an alloy crank and steel fork, i'd even ride it. 

it's funny, when I first got back into riding, I never really cared for the Bianchi celeste color on their frames. now, i couldn't imagine a Bianchi in any other color.


----------



## minstrie

rufus said:


> very pretty. if that still had an alloy crank and steel fork, i'd even ride it.
> 
> it's funny, when I first got back into riding, I never really cared for the Bianchi celeste color on their frames. now, i couldn't imagine a Bianchi in any other color.


Tell you what. You bring a Chorus alloy/cpmpact and a threadless steel, and I'll switch it out for you so you can ride it. Plus, I'll let you ride the Mondonico if I ever get around to getting that. I'll update you on the Futura progress, but be forewarned, it'll probably have a carbon fork, too. Honestly, I'd've gone alloy if I could have gotten it in compact (almost, and probably shoulda, went Centaur for the BB and crank). FWIW, I've still got a silver seatpost for when I come to my senses....


----------



## Bianchi67

*1996 TSX UL with Campy Athena*

I finally talked the coworker to sell it back. He only rode it a few times so here it is after a quick cleanup, new tape, and new tires.
(hopefully I remember how to attached the pics)


----------



## minstrie

Wery wery nice. Methinks I'll be putting the old fork and 8sp, and celeste tape back on mine before too long. Looks nice and sunny where you are. It was 80 degrees and blue skies here today. Enjoy your reunion (and never part again)!
Minstrie


----------



## meat tooth paste

wowaweewow. great getting that bike back from you coworker eh?


----------



## JDevoid

I have a 97 TSX-UL in blue if any one is interested size 53cm. It has exactly 123 miles on it


----------



## sjjh

*Question re: Bianchi TSX*

What does the UL after the TSX mean? I have a blue TSX 62cm that I would like to learn more about, I bought it on eBay about a year ago. Is there a way to tell what model year the bike is? Thank you.



JDevoid said:


> I have a 97 TSX-UL in blue if any one is interested size 53cm. It has exactly 123 miles on it


----------



## JDevoid

The UL stands for Ultra Light- an ounce or two in steel frames is reason to use UL. I bought my frame 1997, Blue with gray graphics. Bianchi sold this exact frame in 1995. When it comes to good italian frames there is a time period- 1994-1997 when the TSX-UL frame is sold. My Colnago Dream plus, Columbus Airplane tubing, was the same from 2001 to 2003. Exact year- through serial # if Bianchi USA is willing to help. BTW- If memory serves correctly- The TSX was a good stiff frame for sprinters until MAX tubing emerged, although max was heavier. TSX had a rifled or spiraled drawing to the tubes. Nice frames.


----------



## Bridgestone

Good to see other TSX ul frames. Mine is a 96 in dark blue with celeste lettering. Mostly built with Campy record eight speed stuff. Three wheelsets, Mavic Paris hubset with reflex tubies, Mavic chrome hubset with Campy tubies and Old campy record ball bearing hubs with Mavic open pro clinchers. I often thought a about carbon fork but need to know what the current fork rake is ?


----------



## KM1.8T

I also have a TSX and I just came inside from an evening ride. Nothing like steel.


----------



## minstrie

*In memorium*

Here it is again, a little more steel and alloy, little less plastic. And, in tribute to the Walrus, the streamers he wanted to see.


----------



## lx93

minstrie said:


> And, in tribute to the Walrus, the streamers he wanted to see.


Wow, those streamers are like, you know, too cool! They look like something right out of Glamour or Mademoiselle! Are they still made in Italy, or has production shifted to China?


----------



## minstrie

*Original issue, direct from Treviglio.*



lx93 said:


> Wow, those streamers are like, you know, too cool! They look like something right out of Glamour or Mademoiselle! Are they still made in Italy, or has production shifted to China?


As I drift off the back of the pack, they make me feel...special.


----------



## falcon76

*Thanks For Sharing Both Versions*

I just bought a new 95 or 96 RC TSX frame from a guy in the Netherlands on eBay. It didn't come with a fork so I'm probably out of luck with ever getting the original. I've been weighing whether to go with the retro look or with carbon fork, seat post and compact carbon cranks. Actually, I like the looks of your first picture better, and I know I'll like riding it better with a compact crank and the feel of a carbon fork. It was nice to see the frame in both versions though. I may share pictures of mine after I get it built.


----------



## minstrie

*forks*



falcon76 said:


> I just bought a new 95 or 96 RC TSX frame from a guy in the Netherlands on eBay. It didn't come with a fork so I'm probably out of luck with ever getting the original. I've been weighing whether to go with the retro look or with carbon fork, seat post and compact carbon cranks. Actually, I like the looks of your first picture better, and I know I'll like riding it better with a compact crank and the feel of a carbon fork. It was nice to see the frame in both versions though. I may share pictures of mine after I get it built.


If you're on a budget, I've got a Torelli carbon fork/steel steerer, steerer cut too short (measure thrice, cut once, or better yet, mount, mark, then cut) never used, and the same Torelli pictured on my first rebuild (the frame is a 53cm ctc) less than 100mi if you're interested. I'd send you the short one for shipping costs (I'd have to measure the steerer length but it's probably good for a 51cm frame). And sell you the one pictured with the frame for cheap. PM me if you're interested, though I think you can get a Reynolds in a 1in./carbon steerer which though beefier is a better fork, IMO. Also, there are some chromed mondonico forks floating around which would look nice with the frame if you're going retro/classic.


----------



## falcon76

*Forks Offer*

Thanks for the offer on the forks but my frame is a 59 cm so neither of yours would work. I've got my eyes open for a mondonico. I hear they are great forks. Until then I've got a carbon fork on the frame that looks pretty good.


----------



## handsomerob

minstrie said:


> Here it is again, a little more steel and alloy, little less plastic. And, in tribute to the Walrus, the streamers he wanted to see.


I got one of the Walrus' old Bianchis as well. It is a RC cross bike. I just got the last part I was swapping out today, so look for some fresh pics soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Exactly the same as mine, except I have 8 speed Chorus except for an old SR front derailleur. I also have celeste bar tape, and a black Flite.
One thing that I have that I don't notice on other bikes, is celeste brake and derailleur housing, along with an ITM bar and stem. (Eclipse)

PS. digging through some old stuff, I found two 1996 Bianchi catalogs. A huge one, and a small version of the same thing. The catalog doesn't give frame weights, but the number 5.2 seems to stick in my mind. I don't know if that's frame only weight, or frame and fork. My unicrown fork is pretty hefty.


----------



## Bianchi67

I remember 4.1 lbs for the frame. So 5.1 is probably frame and fork.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I would think that a big hunk of steel like that unicrown fork would weigh at least 1 1/2 pounds or more. That's the reason I put on a CF fork with a steel steerer. (that one probably weighs a pound). Don't forget, TSX is still a "stone age" steel, even though it is rifled, and don't forget that that superset 2 tubeset has a pretty large downtube. Back then, some SLX frames weighed in over 6 pounds. I'm pretty sure that the first EM frames from the 80's weighed 7 pounds.


----------



## falcon76

Here's my Reparto Corse project that I just finished. It has Campy Centaur components. The wheels are custom built Velocity Deep V with 36 hole Centaur hubs (I'm a Clydesdale). I liked the blue rims to draw out the blue lettering and used other blue elements to create some balance. Due to wet weather I've only taken it on a couple of very short rides and can't wait to do a long shakedow ride. I know the look isn't classic, but I built it to ride and like the feel of carbon fiber in forks, seatpost, and handlebars. I'm pretty please with how it came together.


----------



## KM1.8T

Here is photo of my TSX


----------



## Acteon

I just picked up a 60cm 95 Reparto corse in need of a resto, anyone know the seat tube size?

it hasn't come in the mail yet, just trying to get a head start.

thanks


----------



## minstrie

Acteon said:


> I just picked up a 60cm 95 Reparto corse in need of a resto, anyone know the seat tube size?
> 
> it hasn't come in the mail yet, just trying to get a head start.
> 
> thanks


Mine takes a 27.2mm seatpost, same year in a 55cm frame.

Minstrie


----------



## JDevoid

yes, 27.2


----------



## Acteon

minstrie said:


> Mine takes a 27.2mm seatpost, same year in a 55cm frame.
> 
> Minstrie


great thanks, anyone also know the BB thread size?


----------



## minstrie

Acteon said:


> great thanks, anyone also know the BB thread size?


I could have told you for sure a couple of years ago when I did my rebuild. For some reason I want to say it's British thread (68), but get others' input on this before you buy a new BB, or take out the old one. (the direction you screw out or in varies from british to Italian). If I get time this weekend I'll try to check my bike. I'll bet Grump and others know for sure. As not a whole lot of folks visit the Bianchi forum, you could also cross post on the general forum and I'd bet get a reply in an hour or two.
Minstrie


----------



## Bianchi67

minstrie said:


> I could have told you for sure a couple of years ago when I did my rebuild. For some reason I want to say it's British thread (68), but get others' input on this before you buy a new BB, or take out the old one. (the direction you screw out or in varies from british to Italian). If I get time this weekend I'll try to check my bike. I'll bet Grump and others know for sure. As not a whole lot of folks visit the Bianchi forum, you could also cross post on the general forum and I'd bet get a reply in an hour or two.
> Minstrie


English for sure. All Bianchis are English threaded since the late 80s.


----------



## minstrie

Bianchi67 said:


> English for sure. All Bianchis are English threaded since the late 80s.


 That's what I was thinking, even though it's counterintuitive as Colnago and DeRosa are still Italian. I tried to say to someone on a different forum that Bianchi was different, and got chastised-threw some insecurities into my memory as to what I'd rebuilt mine with.... Thanks for being so sure. 
Minstrie


----------



## Acteon

Thanks for the info,

Please forgive my Bianchi noobness, she's my first one.

Here's some pics of where I'm at with my restore.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nshugart/sets/72157608053134366/



















:thumbsup:


----------



## ikweetutnietmeer

Hi
I came across this forum looking for any info on TSX-UL bikes. There is not a lot to find nor are there a lot that people that own one here in the Netherlands.
Just wanted to let you all know that I am currently restoring a TSX-UL...

Found this bike in a shops corner. No one obviously wanted to buy it. It was dressed with Shimano 600 (?)
I will rebuilt it with Campagnolo (ofcourse... what else on a bike like this)


















The Columbus decal was quite damaged










But photoshopped one myself that is being produced this week










I feared some rust in the frame itself and unfortunately I was right. It took quite some work to
have it all cleaned etc. but after all I am happy with the result

Before 










After 










Next week I will have the headset replaced however I did not make up my mind yet if I should go for a new ahead type set or should keep the chrome fork. In the last case I hope to be able to find a traditional headset that fits.


----------



## bikemoore

*not just Reparto Corse*

The Reparto Corse name is not a good guide to judge where in the range Bianchi framesets lie......that name is used quite far down the line. For 90's framesets, you need to know the designations of Columbus tubesets, because Bianchi basically used the tubeset designation to describe the frame....i.e TSX Ultralight, Thron, EL-OS, Genius, etc. I used to have a Thron frameset and loved that bike. I reluctantly sold it only because years of wet winter riding was really hard on it, but I loved how that bike rode. I would love to find a NOS or lightly used TSX Ultralight or EL-OS frameset in the 63cm size. My Thron was such a sweet riding bike, I can just imagine what a TSX or EL-OS bike from the same period would be like.


----------



## hillzofvalp

This is my ongoing project. Full ultegra 6600...basically (minus wheels, headset, and chain). Cane Creek VOlos sterlings with open corsa evo cx. Next time going to go skin-walls... Thinking of adding an Fizik Arione or Selle San Marco Concor to it.

Plan on a celeste, black, or white saddle and tape combo.... Have yet to get pedals. I like Oli Brooke-White's example:


----------



## the beef

These bikes are too beautiful. Where can I get me one?!

For those of you who own one - how light/heavy did your build come in when all was said and done?


----------



## hillzofvalp

mine is looking to be right under 21 pounds... however, I suspect that if you tried pretty hard, you could get one under 17 pounds. I wanted aluminum over carbon parts, simply because aesthetically they match the ride.

check ebay every once in a while.. type in "reparto corse" and sometimes you'll get a nice steel frame such as this. You want TSX, EL-OS, or stuff with boron in it. These were made in italy, too, which is great.

I think I overbidded, ending at $300 with $50, but I'm very happy with it.

Bianchi actually introduced another steel bike called the Dolomiti. If you can shed a few grand then it's the bike to get... but it doesn't look as cool as the old ones in my opinion.










It also kind depends on the size frame you get. Mine is a 59, so it's more on the heavier side.


----------



## hillzofvalp

JDevoid said:


> I have a 97 TSX-UL in blue if any one is interested size 53cm. It has exactly 123 miles on it


This guy might still have his available... and it's in pretty good shape, just not celeste.


----------



## hillzofvalp

My bike is officially done now, if you leave out seat binder bolts and pretend that quick release skewers are cool replacements! hope to go with gum walls next time around..

The bianchi in it's natural environment... "SSHHHHHH! don't disturb it!"






























21ish pounds on a human scale (inaccurate)


----------



## ummjedi

*bianchi tsx frame with el fork :current value*

hi ,i am looking to buy a tsx frame ,in vg. cond. it is priced at 375.00. top dollar,good value any input? i weigh about 215 mostly flatland rider here in new jersey,any handling concerns?59 cm frame w/el fork...thanks


----------



## ikweetutnietmeer

hi ummjedi
i am afraid it's a lot of money for this frame. 
i paid 200Euros which is around 160USD for an entire bike with Shimano600 and Mavic wheels


----------



## minstrie

ummjedi said:


> hi ,i am looking to buy a tsx frame ,in vg. cond. it is priced at 375.00. top dollar,good value any input? i weigh about 215 mostly flatland rider here in new jersey,any handling concerns?59 cm frame w/el fork...thanks


TSX doesn't have a weight limit if I recall correctly, one reason I went TSX instead of ELOS or Brain for the maintubes. Geometry is racing, so you won't be very upright unless you raise the handlebars somehow (I'm assuming an ELOS fork will be threaded. If so, you could get a Nitto quill stem (Techno?) that will allow the stem/bars to be raised a good bit more). Also steering will be fairly quick with the racing geometry, but I'm no racer, and love the steering/feel on my TSX. Price is great if it's truly vg condition. But no bike is worth it if it doesn't fit, so if you're normally proportioned and under 6feet tall, it might be too large a frame. Hope this helps.

Minstrie


----------



## ummjedi

*re:bianchi tsx price and fit*

hi ministrie ,i am 6.0 with a 33.5 inseam and normally proportioned fairly long arms so i dont believe fit is an issue tt is 57 cm c-c. i have two bikes 59 c-c ,one built up79-80 derosa frame one 80'ish merckx earliest graphics and logos on fork crown. i prefer a larger frame as that gives me good bar ht. though i may try a riser stem on this build (If i get it) i have been wanting a bianchi since i sold a mid 80's campione d'italia cromor framed bike ,great ride just a little too lge at 62 c-t with a 59 cm top tube.i made one tall college kid from philadelphia. a happy camper at 175.00 (a loss).i appreciate the feed back on the price.i would say that 200 euros was a very good price whenever ikewitwee.... got that deal but i haven't had any giant bargains fall my way since i started collecting, building vintage road bikes about 2.5 yrs ago. i have been riding since my teens but have recently gotten the bike bug, not a racer by any means...time and tides.... thanks for the input so far.


----------



## minstrie

ummjedi said:


> hi ministrie ,i am 6.0 with a 33.5 inseam and normally proportioned fairly long arms so i dont believe fit is an issue tt is 57 cm c-c. i have two bikes 59 c-c ,one built up79-80 derosa frame one 80'ish merckx earliest graphics and logos on fork crown. i prefer a larger frame as that gives me good bar ht. though i may try a riser stem on this build (If i get it) i have been wanting a bianchi since i sold a mid 80's campione d'italia cromor framed bike ,great ride just a little too lge at 62 c-t with a 59 cm top tube.i made one tall college kid from philadelphia. a happy camper at 175.00 (a loss).i appreciate the feed back on the price.i would say that 200 euros was a very good price whenever ikewitwee.... got that deal but i haven't had any giant bargains fall my way since i started collecting, building vintage road bikes about 2.5 yrs ago. i have been riding since my teens but have recently gotten the bike bug, not a racer by any means...time and tides.... thanks for the input so far.


Sounds like I underestimated your experience-sorry about that.... My RP TSX rides very much like my De Rosa NeoPrimato, both are 53cm c-c ST, if that helps. The Bianchi feels a little more stable at speed/downhill, but like I say, pretty similar in terms of fit and ride. The DeRosa might be a little more comfortable. They were sold as c-t measurements which were 55cm for the Bianchi, 54cm for the DeRosa.
Minstrie.


----------



## ummjedi

*tsx geometry*

hi ministrie thanks again. i have gathered from reading thru this thread that the tsx is in os tubeset.but not certain.the downtube certainly looks a bit larger in the pics,but hard to tell the difference between 1 inch and 1and 1/8 in a photo.my seller lists the standover as 32.75 so that seems to jive with a 59 c-t frame. i have a 58 c-t frame as well ,wanted to try something closer to my "size* but find the bar ht just a bit low for my preference may try the riser stem on this frame as long as i can find something fairly retro looking. i am glad i found this review forum as its been a good source of info on steel bikes.


----------



## ummjedi

*bianchi tsx*

hi again,trying to decide on this frame for sale. here,s a pic of frame and fork.it is not decaled like the other frames on this thread. no reparto course decal on stay,and instead of bianchi spelled out on bb shell there is a b embossed on the chainstay lug on either side as well as a b embossed on the head lug.anyone familiar w/ this variation. tsx decal and fork is el, ..thanks ps it does have made in italy and wc. stripes above dt brazeons


----------



## minstrie

ummjedi said:


> hi again,trying to decide on this frame for sale. here,s a pic of frame and fork.it is not decaled like the other frames on this thread. no reparto course decal on stay,and instead of bianchi spelled out on bb shell there is a b embossed on the chainstay lug on either side as well as a b embossed on the head lug.anyone familiar w/ this variation. tsx decal and fork is el, ..thanks ps it does have made in italy and wc. stripes above dt brazeons


Looks real to me though I don't know how you can tell for sure. Mine has a serial number embossed on the bottom of the BB shell, but I don't know how long Bianchi did that.... You might want to post on the frames section-there's more traffic there than here and you might get some better feedback.

Minstrie.


----------



## minstrie

*Hillsofvalp-*

Great pics. How's she ride in the snow?

Minstrie


----------



## ummjedi

*bianchi tsx*

i was mistaken , no made in italy sticker or wc stripes.bianchi and serial numberare cast into underside of bb shell i guess i'll just have to assume some decals not wanted when ordered or were removed,i have seen pics of another frame w/o bianchi logos on top tube and a chrome fork w/o logos as well.i cant imagine frame is anything but what it appears to be a 90's tsx bianchi and certainly made in italy with the b lugs. ican get the model and year from bianchi if i buy it. leaning that way.all my other rides are 6 or 7 spd friction . how reliable are the campy 8 spd brifters if i go that route. i already have a nos chorus crankset,nos campy chorus aero pedals chorus rear deraileur and a line on a nos campy bottom bracket. thanks agan for the input


----------



## minstrie

ummjedi said:


> i was mistaken , no made in italy sticker or wc stripes.bianchi and serial numberare cast into underside of bb shell i guess i'll just have to assume some decals not wanted when ordered or were removed,i have seen pics of another frame w/o bianchi logos on top tube and a chrome fork w/o logos as well.i cant imagine frame is anything but what it appears to be a 90's tsx bianchi and certainly made in italy with the b lugs. ican get the model and year from bianchi if i buy it. leaning that way.all my other rides are 6 or 7 spd friction . how reliable are the campy 8 spd brifters if i go that route. i already have a nos chorus crankset,nos campy chorus aero pedals chorus rear deraileur and a line on a nos campy bottom bracket. thanks agan for the input


The 8sp I originally had on my Bianchi still work; I've only had to have a G-spring replaced though they're not being used much. The 8sp would be period correct, but it might be difficult finding ergo shifters in good shape. The '09 Centaur is 10sp and comes with an alloy paddle option, and comes at a good price from places like comobike.


----------



## hillzofvalp

If you're not buying it, give me a link to that sale....

Minstrie:
My bike doesn't ride in the snow, I'm afraid.


----------



## ummjedi

*tsx spoken for*

sorry, i took the plunge. i have a friend picking up the bike and shipping this wknd. i hope. i'll post pics as i get it together.i may shoot for chorus 8 spd if i have the patience and dough to cobble together a groupset.


----------



## minstrie

ummjedi said:


> sorry, i took the plunge. i have a friend picking up the bike and shipping this wknd. i hope. i'll post pics as i get it together.i may shoot for chorus 8 spd if i have the patience and dough to cobble together a groupset.


Congrats! Will look forward to the pics!

Minstrie.


----------



## minstrie

hillzofvalp
Minstrie:
My bike doesn't ride in the snow said:


> Hillz- I totally understand though I'm ashamed to admit that in years past I've ridden mine through sand, sleet, and snow, and a lot of rain. But hey, bikes are made for riding. Story behind my bike, not that you care: was a serious more elderly MTB'er, found myself in an underappreciated roadbike paradise, and LBS owner was a former Dutch continental racer. So when I decided to get a roadbike, he tried to sell me a Specialized (not that there's anything wrong with that), but I had to have a handbuilt. So he said, if that's what you want, a Bianchi would be nice. It was some of the better advice I've gotten (Franz and Ronnie, if you're reading this-thanks!).
> 
> Minstrie.


----------



## KM1.8T

I have a wine colored TSX 95' and have a Celeste saddle and bar tape that I was thinking about installing. There is not any celeste on the frame, What do you think?


----------



## ikweetutnietmeer

If I were you, I would use a white saddle and bartape and/or black saddle and bartape.
I understand using the celeste color would be a statement but frankly speaking I fear it would become too colorful.
the bianchi name on your bike already is a good statement I would say.


----------



## KM1.8T

I think you are right. I just had the saddle and tape hanging around. I will go back with Black as it will match and does not show the dirt. Thanks


----------



## ummjedi

*93 ish bianchi tsx*

here's a pic of my bianchi built up finally.campy record brakes and derailleurs 8speed c record hubs cassette chain rest of drive train croce d'aune cranks and bb ,nos campy chorus aero pedals.nos 97 athena levers.bars are cinelli top ergo and cinelli stem.the campy super record hs is adds a nice classic touch.got a 1st runner up nod in its class at this years cirque d' cyclisme in leesburg va.


----------



## KM1.8T

Has anyone had the chrome redone on their TSX? I have some pitting and am thinking of having it repaired and the bike painted in Celeste. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## minstrie

*nice*

as is, bet you'd've won with alloy cable stops and seatpost. I might have a chorus seatpost lying around if you're interested. Plus: I finally figured out what those pointy ergohoods remind me of: Alien! I've been trying to figure it out for years.... Hope (and expect) it rides as good as it looks.
Minstrie


----------



## rothenfield

Bianchi67 said:


> English for sure. All Bianchis are English threaded since the late 80s.


That's so funny, even if it's an old post. I read it before took it as gospel when I got my 90's TSX and didn't know any better. Bought an English BB for it-WRONG! It's Italian all the way. Got to take what you read on ANY forum with a grain of salt. I don't know of any Bianchis that used English BB except for maybe the cheaper JP ones of the early 80's.


----------



## Bridgestone

rothenfield said:


> That's so funny, even if it's an old post. I read it before took it as gospel when I got my 90's TSX and didn't know any better. Bought an English BB for it-WRONG! It's Italian all the way. Got to take what you read on ANY forum with a grain of salt. I don't know of any Bianchis that used English BB except for maybe the cheaper JP ones of the early 80's.




My 96 TSXUL frameset is English threaded, "Got to take what you read on ANY forum with a grain of salt."


----------



## rothenfield

Bridgestone said:


> My 96 TSXUL frameset is English threaded, "Got to take what you read on ANY forum with a grain of salt."


I apologize. This is very intriguing to me. There must have been some transition from Italian to English in the years from 90-95. I can't imagine that once they made the transition, they would have ever gone back to Italian. For those who know the year of their frames, maybe you could post whether it's an I or E BB so we can pinpoint the transition year. I saw one of these pics that said it was 93ish. It appeared to be one of the few that I've seen that has the gold border around the "Bianchi" decal like mine.


----------



## rothenfield

Early 90's, I think. TSX, not UL. DA 7400 STI 8spd with 7700 V1 Octalink crankset. Torelli Master(Ambrosio) rims. Laser beam on steroids!


----------



## ummjedi

*engish thread bb*

hi all my bb shell was indeed english threaded though the steerer tube was italian .go figure.


----------



## cestahl

*Anyone have any ideas how I can find the info on my Bianchi MTB?*

I have a 1994 Dedacciai Zero/Uno tubing Bianchi mountain bike and I am looking to turn it into a cyclocross bike for training, I lost my receipt and I can not find any info on the frame, if anyone knows anything please forward me some clues to find my frame. it has "martini racing" on it, it is a microalloyed 18 MCDV6 Dedacciai tubed frame and has the aqua color like the ones on this post, the bottom has "EO94" so I am assuming it is a 1994. currently I have all XTR except the front derailer and Marzocchi SuperFly Bomber shocks and I put Rolf wheels on it in place of the mavics when I lived in Austin, TX. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks. Xtian


----------



## regiolanthe

Hi - jumping in late on thread with a question. I have a 97? I think - TSX UL bicycle (orig. 8 speed Athena). I'd like to buy a cheap carbon fork, but am unsure about specs. I assume it's a 1" threaded - but not sure about steerer size and rake. I believe the frame is a 57 (possibly a 59) though. Nashbar sells a 1" road fork, that I think is a 43 deg rake - that would probably do the trick for about $50. Any idea on the steerer length?

This is a pic of the same frame - same size I think (57) from a seller on e-bay - same color as well.











TIA for any help.


----------



## falcon76

I bought a new-old stock 95 or 96 Reparto Corse TSX on eBay from a guy in the Netherlands who had a bike shop and was selling off some stock he had accumulated. It came without a fork and his recommendation was one with a 43 degree rake. That's what I used and it felt great. Although, if yours has a steel fork like the one in your picture, I would at least try that before going to carbon fiber. It will weigh a little more but you might really like the ride quality and steering response. I have a Colnago Master XL with a Precisa steel fork and it's a great ride.


----------



## jimbloss

*Bianchi TSX Ultralight Bianchi*

Hello, I am new to road bikes. I am considering purchasing a Bianchi TSX Ultralight bike, and would like to know if someone could give me some feed back on this bike. It is selling for $200.00. Would this be considered a good buy?

Thanks so much for your input,
Jim


----------



## regiolanthe

Well - depending on shape, obviously - but I'd think that in good/excellent shape it'd fetch nearer to $4-500 - so, yes (on the buy); when I bought my bike, the frame was $650-700 (back in '97/98). It's not the lightest bike (I'd guess in the low 20s for a med. frame built-up), but I found the frame itself VERY comfortable and forgiving for longer rides, exceptionally stable (over 50 downhill w/no worries), and the ovalized tube made it stiff enough for me - although obviously nothing you'll race on (the chainstay length makes it a pretty relaxed geometry). I switched to a carbon fork with no problem (as above) - althoug the original chrome was nice (just in dire need of replacement). I typically rode it about 2000-3000 miles a year - and it serverd me well. It's now my back-up (couldn't bear to get rid of it). If you're looking at an entry level steel bike - you're going to end up paying 6-800 for a bike with probably a lesser frame (but more modern components). If this bike has a decent component set - I'd go for the TSX-UL; it's beautiful (lugs!), handles great, and is very dependable.


----------



## mackgoo

E Mail Columbus and they will send you a new frame tube set sticker.


----------

